# Article on Restless Leg Syndrome (RLS)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Not too long ago we spoke briefly about RLS. I can't remember which members were discussing it, but I thought I'd share this articles, in hopes that you'd see it if it relates to you!http://health.yahoo.com/depression-2006/de...s-legs-syndromeBrief excerpt:


> *Identifying Restless Legs Syndrome*_Posted by David Neubauer, M.D. on Wed, Jun 20, 2007, 10:46 pm PDT _The medical community's recognition of restless legs syndrome (RLS) has evolved over the past few decades. For years, patients complained to their doctors that they experienced a very uncomfortable and distressing feeling in their legs in the evening when they tried to rest, and eventually their doctors considered RLS to be a disorder.


----------

